
The Jargon File - tosh
http://catb.org/jargon/html/
======
ktpsns
The Jargon File is so classy. When I used to be a Script Kiddie in the mid
2000s and hang around in IRC channels, the nicer guys pointed me to catb who
explained all that nerdy humor you did not learn in the channel itself.

I wonder if the youth of today has similiar experiences about tech culture (I
refrain to call it "hacker culture").

